# [portage] Supprimer CUPS (résolu)

## jjay

Hello,

Je veux supprimer CUPS, mais rien a faire il veut pas partir (ou plutot il veut revenir) malgrés un -cups dans mon make.conf et aucun cups dans mon package.use

Voici un extrait d'une demande d'emerge qui veut me re-installer cups : 

```
.../...

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.4-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg kerberos ldap nls pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -php -samba -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -es -et -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,987 kB

.../...

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 [3.3.8-r2] USE="cups gif mysql odbc opengl sqlite* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -nas -nis -postgres -xinerama" 16,986 kB

.../...

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.2 [4.3.0] USE="cups dbus gif jpeg mysql* odbc opengl png qt3support sqlite sqlite3* ssl tiff zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -postgres -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,445 kB

.../...

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r1 [2.10.14] USE="X cups%* jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax% -xinerama" 15,486 kB

.../...

```

Pourquoi portage veut me re-installer Cups ?

jjayLast edited by jjay on Wed Nov 14, 2007 2:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Oupsman

aurais tu par hasard des paquets demandant Cups dans ton /etc/portage/package.use ?

Parce que manifestement, les paquets GTK et QT ont cups dans leur variable USE.

Sinon, le résultat de la commande emerge précédente mais avec le flag -t en plus serait utile.

EDIT : ajoute un emerge --info s'téplé   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

déjà, mets "-cups" dans ton USE  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> déjà, mets "-cups" dans ton USE 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Je veux supprimer CUPS, mais rien a faire il veut pas partir (ou plutot il veut revenir) malgrés un -cups dans mon make.conf et aucun cups dans mon package.use

 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais le résultat du "emerge -pv" semble montrer que le USE n'est pas pris en compte. Trop zarbi.

Donc, attendons le "emerge --info"  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

De plus il lui faudra de toute façon faire un emerge -Npv world après l'ajout de -cups dans make.conf et la suppression de cups : emerge -C cups, afin d'éviter qu'il soit de nouveau rappelé. Par sécurité il peux même faire un doublon avec le -cups comme ceci : USE="-cups" emerge -Npv world.

Et toute façon on attend le emerge --info.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ah oui, le "--newuse"  :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Par sécurité il peux même faire un doublon avec le -cups comme ceci : USE="-cups" emerge -Npv world. 

 

Petite suggestion, ajouter l'option tree pour avoir les dépendances en visuel :

```
USE="-cups" emerge -Npvt world
```

----------

## jjay

re,

Petite precision, le log de mon emerge (dans mon 1er post) etait consecutive à la commande suivante : 

```
emerge -puNDv mumble
```

A la demande generale, voici le emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.21-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Nov 2007 05:00:03 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://1ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/pok3d"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.100/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi agp alsa amuled arts bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb divx divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fbcon firefox fortran gdbm ggi gif gmedia gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurse ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nspulgin ntfs nvidia odbc ogg oggvorbis ojoystick opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection sdl session softmmu spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse ssl subversion svg tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs wmp wxwindows x86 xine xml xorg xosd xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 ens1371" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Y'a un cups dans USE je ne vois pas d'ou il vient  :Sad: 

----------

## jjay

PS : En attandant d'avoir une solution à mon pbl j'ai lancé USE="-cups" emerge -puNDv mumble qui semble etre un bon work around. 

Mais j'ai pas l'intention de rester avec ce cups qui polue mon USE inutilement, je garde de thread ouvert pour avoir une VRAI solution.

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux nous montrer ton make.conf stp ?

----------

## jjay

Le voici (/etc/make.conf) :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

#Backup avant Netoyage des Uses le 04/09/2006

#USE="nptl nptlonly unicode crypt amuled nspulgin hal -gimpprint 3dnow -gnome qt kde dvd ssl alsa v4l arts oggvorbis opengl mmx ggi xosd xvid divx4linux tiff nvidia -cups usb foomaticdb ppds -xine -xmms wxwindows directfb javascript fbcon -ipv6 -mysql real kdeenablefinal subversion softmmu kqemu win32codecs dri"

USE="agp sse -mysql ntfs ojoystick -berkdb -apache2 3dnow amuled directfb divx4linux dvd fbcon ggi -gimpprint hal javascript subversion

     kdeenablefinal mmx ncurse nptlonly nspulgin nvidia oggvorbis ppds real

     softmmu tiff unicode usb win32codecs wxwindows xine xosd xvid -gnome

     -ipv6 -xmms threads java X pdf divx gmedia realmedia wmp spell qt3support odbc sqlite3 sqlite"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://1ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0 ens1371'

LINGUAS="fr"

#Plus de carte tele => Suppression du support

#LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pctv"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

#FEATURES="distcc"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.100/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

#Overlay avec layman

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

#http://poker3d-gentoo.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/list.xml
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu as rajouté -cups à la première variable USE qui est commenté "#" et donc n'est pas prise en compte !

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Tu as rajouté -cups à la première variable USE qui est commenté "#" et donc n'est pas prise en compte !

 

+1

De plus, tu peux aussi virer le use ppds comme tu ne veux pas de support de l'impression, ça peut encore éviter des dépendances sur cups.

Et d'autre part (mais rien à voir avec le sujet), le use oggvorbis est depuis longtemps splitté en ogg et vorbis, et t'as des typos sur les use joystick et nsplugin, tu devrais corriger tout ça  :Wink: 

Sinon une remarque sur le CFLAGS, le -O3 apporte le plus souvent plutôt de gros binaires lents et instables qu'autre chose, vaut mieux préférer un sage -O2. Enfin bon c'est pas le sujet de ce thread ^^

----------

## jjay

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Tu as rajouté -cups à la première variable USE qui est commenté "#" et donc n'est pas prise en compte !

 

En effet ca marche bien mieux comme ça  :Smile: 

Ceci dit je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi l'absence de cups dans mes USE "provoque" l'installation de CUPS   :Shocked: . N'est ce pas lié à une autre variable USE positionnée qui force l'utilisation de cups ? Comme ppds par exemple ou autre ?

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et d'autre part (mais rien à voir avec le sujet), le use oggvorbis est depuis longtemps splitté en ogg et vorbis, et t'as des typos sur les use joystick et nsplugin, tu devrais corriger tout ça 
> 
> 

 

J'ai corrigé pour ogg et vorbis. Mais il faut encore que je regarde la signification de chacun d'eux pour ajuster correctement.

Qu'entends tu par des typos sur joystick et nsplugin ?

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon une remarque sur le CFLAGS, le -O3 apporte le plus souvent plutôt de gros binaires lents et instables qu'autre chose, vaut mieux préférer un sage -O2. Enfin bon c'est pas le sujet de ce thread ^^

 

Oui c'est pas le sujet mais c'est toujours bon à prendre  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## Temet

Fautes de frappe...

----------

## geekounet

 *jjay wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Tu as rajouté -cups à la première variable USE qui est commenté "#" et donc n'est pas prise en compte ! 
> 
> En effet ca marche bien mieux comme ça 
> 
> Ceci dit je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi l'absence de cups dans mes USE "provoque" l'installation de CUPS  . N'est ce pas lié à une autre variable USE positionnée qui force l'utilisation de cups ? Comme ppds par exemple ou autre ?

 

Le use cups est défini par défaut dans le profil que t'utilises.

 *jjay wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> Et d'autre part (mais rien à voir avec le sujet), le use oggvorbis est depuis longtemps splitté en ogg et vorbis, et t'as des typos sur les use joystick et nsplugin, tu devrais corriger tout ça 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Des fautes de syntaxe, t'as marqué ojoystick et nspulgin  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Des fautes de syntaxe, t'as marqué ojoystick et nspulgin 

 

non c'est pas de la syntaxe ça, ce sont des typos   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Des fautes de syntaxe, t'as marqué ojoystick et nspulgin  
> 
> non c'est pas de la syntaxe ça, ce sont des typos  

 

Oui, mais apparemment qu'il a pas compris mon mot typo au début, donc j'en ai cherché un autre ...

----------

